# Hull Nautical College 1970's



## JaneLP

Hi,

Just doing a quick search to see if anyone remembers my Dad, David Pickersgill from Hull Nautical College, he was there in the early 1970's.

Thanks

Jane


----------



## John Hebblewhite

Hi...I was there then, What ticket was he sitting.

John


----------



## Brent Pyburn

Hi I was there in late1970 doing second mates but can't remember him


----------

